
Do Not Use Meson - todd8
https://www.rojtberg.net/1481/do-not-use-meson/
======
todd8
I really like Meson, so I was surprised to stumble across this blog post. The
author has a point about too many build tools and I really have never given
used CMake because of the lack of clear documentation, but is better
documentation all that CMake needs?

